# What's the best way to contact Ten Shin Gardens?



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have tried the email address on their website, but I have never heard anything back in the past.

Does anyone have Matt's contact info that works??


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 26, 2016)

You might try contacting him through Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/people/Ten-Shin-Gardens/100004169596507


----------

